# Course on The Theology of the Patristic Creeds this August



## dannyhyde (Jun 23, 2010)

Dear PB members,

The faculty of Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary has invited me to teach its course, "The Theology of the Patristic Creeds." _This will be an introduction to the Apostles’, Nicene, and Athanasian creeds with attention to the general purpose and structure of Christian creeds, and their place among other Christian symbols_. As an introduction, this course will not only survey the historical context and development of these creeds and trace some of the historical exposition of certain phrases from the patristic period through the post-Reformation period but it will also seek to apply the creeds to contemporary apologetics.

To allow as many students, prospective students, busy pastors, and interested lay people to attend the course it will be held as a modular course from August 23–25. Auditors may sit in for $60. Here are the course hours of instruction:
Monday, 1:00pm–4:00pm
Tuesday, 9:00am–12:00pm, 1:00pm–4:00pm
Wednesday, 9:00am–12:00pm, 1:00pm–4:00pm​
The *syllabus* is posted here.

For more information about enrollment contact the registrar, Henk Kleyn, at 616-977-0599 or Henk.Kleyn_at_puritanseminary_dot_org.

You may also post a message here for me.

*Also of note is the fact that this course precedes with the annual Puritan Reformed Conference, August 26–28.*


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jun 25, 2010)

Info at the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary website: Course with Reverend Daniel R. Hyde - PRTS


----------



## Ivan (Jun 25, 2010)

I wish I had the time to attend this class. Sounds great and is an area in which I have recently taken an interest and need to study. Alas, I do not have the time. The woes of being a bi-vocational pastor!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 25, 2010)

Cool beans Danny. BTW, Thanks from the members at my Church who spent time with you. I read In Defense of the Descent and listened to the Covenant Radio podcast. You have to be an excellent teacher with the stuff I have gained from you so far. I loved In Living Color.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sample Handout*

Attached is a sample of the kind of document I will be utilizing in this class to help future preachers and current exposit the basics of the Christian faith.


----------

